# Retiring to Costa blanca



## janandmac (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi my partner and i are thinking of moving soon we have access to a villa for 2 to 3 months to come and see and get a feel for living there, we have visited around Javea many times and probably thinking of this area is there a good expat community to join here, also any hints and tips would be very welcome.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Javea is gorgeous- you are very lucky.

As I don't live there I cannot give you specific tips for that area but I can give you a couple of general tips:

When counting to ten, to save time start at 4. If you are really in a hurry begin at 7

Teach kids how government works by simply taking all their sweeties off them and then telling them to @@@@ off!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

janandmac said:


> Hi my partner and i are thinking of moving soon we have access to a villa for 2 to 3 months to come and see and get a feel for living there, we have visited around Javea many times and probably thinking of this area is there a good expat community to join here, also any hints and tips would be very welcome.


:welcome:

to the forum - & maybe to my little corner of paradise  

If by 'expat community' you mean British people - a bit over 6,000 of Jávea's population of just under 30,000 are from the UK - so you'll find a few of us kicking around  

If you're retired or early retired you'll also find a very active U3A here, which has lots of activities - & there are tons of other clubs & so on not linked to the U3A

I've been here nearly 12 years now with my family - let me know what you want to know & if I don't know the answer myself, I probably now someone who does !


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Well I loved the wee train- was great

Xabia the tourist train route took us past these drop dead gorgeous houses in a broad tree lined avenue in which was a primary school,in right hand side( all the kids rushed to the fence to cheer the train and the driver tooted the whistle for them!!!)

Any idea which area that is- gorgeous, looked expensive


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Well I loved the wee train- was great
> 
> Xabia the tourist train route took us past these drop dead gorgeous houses in a broad tree lined avenue in which was a primary school,in right hand side( all the kids rushed to the fence to cheer the train and the driver tooted the whistle for them!!!)
> 
> Any idea which area that is- gorgeous, looked expensive


were you going to or from the port on the wally trolley  ?

The only school it passes afaik is the port primary school which would be on your right coming to the port - can't think of any roads it goes along with houses rather than urbs & apartments though :confused2:

the avenue you mention would be Avda Ausias March - but again, that's all urbs - though some have townhouses/adosados on the outer edge

there's a guardería on the rhs in that road as you go away from the port 

that driver toots that ·$%&/( whistle every time it passes my building - which can become a little wearing after nearly 4 months


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Yeah that's it!!!
Loved the wally trolley
And yeah the houses were on the outside edge of urbs. Some looked gorgeous. Is that a good area of Javea?


----------



## Claire la richarde (Jul 6, 2009)

Rabbitcat, if you have some idea which way the tourist train went, you could always pootle round with Google Streetview and see whether you recognise the avenue.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Yeah that's it!!!
> Loved the wally trolley
> And yeah the houses were on the outside edge of urbs. Some looked gorgeous. Is that a good area of Javea?


yes it is  

those urbs are mostly well kept - & not cheap - lovely shared gardens, pool(s) & gyms

we rented on one for several years until I saw sense & realised that 3 of us no longer needed a 5 bedroom house with a triple garage - when none of us drive! (there were 5 of us when we moved in & my OH did drive) 

it was great at the time when the kids were that bit younger - but for our lifestyle now we're better off in our 3 bed apartment right by the beach - & NOW there are only two of us since dd1 moved into an apartment in the pueblo with mates!


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Just as a rough guide- in those urbs on that gorgeous avenue, very roughly what would a 3 bed townhouse style property be selling for?


----------



## janandmac (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi thanks for that just general questions really healthcare...how much for private and are dentist same as here price wise....we still have our own teeth lol, heard of U3A is it easy to get into social circles also price of a small car.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

When coming out of the port it takes a left at the roundabout with the large fishing boat next to it. It then goes down Avenida Augusta which has some Spanish style white-painted townhouses. There's a large college there next to a Mercadona. I think you might be talking about that road.



xabiachica said:


> were you going to or from the port on the wally trolley  ?
> 
> The only school it passes afaik is the port primary school which would be on your right coming to the port - can't think of any roads it goes along with houses rather than urbs & apartments though :confused2:
> 
> ...


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Rabbitcat said:


> Just as a rough guide- in those urbs on that gorgeous avenue, very roughly what would a 3 bed townhouse style property be selling for?


Is this the road?

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@38.7...lC5epWBAhVTeWRCstA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1

If yes, I can tell you about all the urbs there are drop in a few links to stuff for sale.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Looks VERY like it. Thanks


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Rabbitcat said:


> Looks VERY like it. Thanks


Well in that case there is a lot of choice; it's a long road!

The port end is better if you like life around you, as the Arenal end is very quiet out-of-season.

At the port end it starts with the Floridamar complex, which is a mix of apartments and townhouses....

Properties for sale in Moraira and Javea[0]=7

Here it is from the outside... https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@38.7...BKmywPNHM4bfez236w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Horlics said:


> When coming out of the port it takes a left at the roundabout with the large fishing boat next to it. It then goes down Avenida Augusta which has some Spanish style white-painted townhouses. There's a large college there next to a Mercadona. I think you might be talking about that road.


that's the one - it's Avda Ausias March until it comes to the bridge just before the instituto (what you called the college) - then it becomes Avda Augusta until it comes to the canal

Mercadona is quite a way further along there - nowhere near next to the instituto


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Go on lads, give me a laugh. A 3 bed townhouse style property along that avenue- how much&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

janandmac said:


> Hi thanks for that just general questions really healthcare...how much for private and are dentist same as here price wise....we still have our own teeth lol, heard of U3A is it easy to get into social circles also price of a small car.


I don't drive so can't help with the car question - but there are lots of discussions about that on the forum

Dentists are all private, not sure about price comparisons because it's so long since I lived in the UK - maybe others could advise - my daughter paid 60€ for an check-up & clean a couple of weeks ago 

for healthcare - have a look at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

there's a section with some comparison sites 

if you get out & about you'll soon make friends - take a look at the bottom link in my sig - it will take you to a local online magazine - there's a section about clubs - & this is a good site for 'what's on' & other interesting things javeamigos.com | WHAT'S ON IN JAVEA


----------

